# Litfiba



## Fabriman94 (7 Agosto 2015)

Visti ieri ad Ercolano e devo dire che live sono semplicemente fantastici, una delle migliori band italiane, anche con questa nuova formazione, che comprende il batterista degli Atroci Luca Martelli e l'ex bassista dei Negrita Franco Li Causi. Ho avuto anche il piacere di dare la mano a Piero e Ghigo, una bellissima serata.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Io sono andato a vederli con la formazione storica all'epoca, poi ho visto pure Pelù da solista, una bestia da palcoscenico. Adesso sinceramente non so nemmeno come stiano messi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Agosto 2015)

Un mio amico è andato a vederli qualche giorno fa a Taormina, meritano ancora tanto!


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Un mio amico è andato a vederli qualche giorno fa a Taormina, meritano ancora tanto!


Concordo, un sonoro eccellente e Pelù in forma strepitosa, come tutto il resto della band. Poi come intrattiene il pubblico Piero, penso che in Italia in pochi o addirittura nessuno sono capaci di farlo, riesce a non annoiare mai. Ieri, la band ha ospitato Enzo Avitabile, Ira Green da The Voice e la voce dei Metharia, Raul Volani. Penso che la data di ieri sia stata la migliore del tour, anche perchè è stata quella che è durata di più.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2015)

Visti nel 1991. Altra storia.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2015)

Questo è ancora precedente


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo è ancora precedente


La trilogia del potere rimane la mia preferita e penso di quasi tutti i fan. Rimpiango di non essere stato a Napoli due anni fa, era il periodo in cui i Litfiba hanno fatto il tour sulla trilogia con Maroccolo al basso e Aiazzi alle tastiere. Detto questo, ieri è stato un gran bel concerto, molte tracce sono state riarrangiate e fatte con sonorità più dure rispetto alle versioni originali (mi riferisco ai pezzi più pop, tipo spirito, ritmo ecc).


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La trilogia del potere rimane la mia preferita e penso di quasi tutti i fan. Rimpiango di non essere stato a Napoli due anni fa, era il periodo in cui i Litfiba hanno fatto il tour sulla trilogia con Maroccolo al basso e Aiazzi alle tastiere. Detto questo, ieri è stato un gran bel concerto, molte tracce sono state riarrangiate e fatte con sonorità più dure rispetto alle versioni originali (mi riferisco ai pezzi più pop, tipo spirito, ritmo ecc).



Ma parli della tetralogia degli elementi forse ..


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma parli della tetralogia degli elementi forse ..


Si, il live che ho visto io una settimana fa era sulla tetralogia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, il live che ho visto io una settimana fa era sulla tetralogia.



e si , ne so qualcosa


----------

